# Topics > Related topics > Open source >  Krylov, open-source AI platform, eBay Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - eBay Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"S8277 - Introducing Krylov: AI Platform that Empowers eBay Data Science and Engineering Teams"

by Henry Saputra
March 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"eBay’s Transformation to a Modern AI Platform"
How the AI transformation at eBay was powered by a modern AI platform with a unified and open approach.

by Sanjeev Katariya and Ashok Ramani
December 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why eBay believes in open-sourcing Krylov, its AI platform"

by Seth Colaner
December 17, 2019

----------

